# Help me with Dnp



## itismethebee (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello guys I'm new here....
So I need to ask a few questions before I begin my DNP cycle.
I have done my research well but experience from people is very valuable.
My Situation: I'm an 18 year old that weighs in 198 Lbs at 6ft, I have lost 27 lbs of fat in about 2 months doing extreme intermittent fasting and a 1000 calorie deficit,I did that around the same time last year (that included my workouts) Now I hit a plateau and no matter what, the lowest my weight will go is 196. I'm around 20-24% body fat (Can't get the dipping test sadly).
Please don't try and push me away from DNP, my mind is made. 
Questions Now:
1-What other vitamins or supplements should I take with it ? (Only necessary, on a budget)
2-Should I do (250MG for 14 days) or (250 for 3 days and then 500 for 7 days) and I'm open to other suggestions.
3-Should I limit my workouts to home workouts instead of gym weights? 
4-How much weight do you guys think I might be able to drop on one cycle? 
5-My diet plans are high in fat and protein, I don't eat bread anymore and I cut Sugary drinks, is that okay?
6-Whats the best electrolyte supplement that has no sugar? 
7-PLEASE TELL ME ANYTHING ELSE I NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## Hurt (Aug 20, 2017)

Stop looking for the easy way out. You're 18. You don't need DNP. Hell nobody NEEDS it. It's fukking poison.

Take advantage of your young physiology and eat clean, work out hard, and get sleep.

Okay that aside - it sounds like you are 'skinny fat' at your height and weight and bf% there's no way you could have any substantial amount of skeletal muscle....SO...

The best thing you can do for yourself is focus on building some muscle mass, as that will increase the metabolic demand on your body's energy stores and naturally lean you out.


----------



## itismethebee (Aug 20, 2017)

I think that I'm still going to do DNP, from what it seems a lot of people who never used it, go around telling people its poison, its no different from Od'ing on any other medicine. From research it seems like it is the only substance that doesn't **** with hormones directly, which explains why most overweight people who take DNP never really regain the weight. The reason behind it being so hated is a few dumb ****s who think more is better, not knowing that it is gambling. Taking too much of any drug is lethal. "*The dose makes the poison"-Paracelsus. *Much like anything with benefits, there are limits and precautions and drawbacks.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 21, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> I think that I'm still going to do DNP, from what it seems a lot of people who never used it, go around telling people its poison, its no different from Od'ing on any other medicine. From research it seems like it is the only substance that doesn't **** with hormones directly, which explains why most overweight people who take DNP never really regain the weight. The reason behind it being so hated is a few dumb ****s who think more is better, not knowing that it is gambling. Taking too much of any drug is lethal. "*The dose makes the poison"-Paracelsus. *Much like anything with benefits, there are limits and precautions and drawbacks.



Just trying to help kid.  I have a Master's Degree in Biochemistry and I've taught Toxicology at the collegiate level.  DNP is an actual poison - as in, it is synthesized with the primary purpose of being a pesticide. 

I won't be lectured to by a skinny fat 18 y/o kid who's nuts have barely dropped and is looking for the easy way out - judging from your stats you haven't had the self-discipline to even maintain a proper diet, but you're going to take DNP...  

I'm done...best to let Natural Selection handle this one.  Nobody at this board is going to support you using this compound so you can just carry on.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 21, 2017)

^^^Listen to what he has to say!  For someone having done their research well as you put it, seven questions says you haven't.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2017)

Hurt said:


> Just trying to help kid.  I have a Master's Degree in Biochemistry and I've taught Toxicology at the collegiate level.  DNP is an actual poison - as in, it is synthesized with the primary purpose of being a pesticide.
> 
> I won't be lectured to by a skinny fat 18 y/o kid who's nuts have barely dropped and is looking for the easy way out - judging from your stats you haven't had the self-discipline to even maintain a proper diet, but you're going to take DNP...
> 
> I'm done...best to let Natural Selection handle this one.  Nobody at this board is going to support you using this compound so you can just carry on.



I don't have a master's in biochem but I have ran a **** ton of dnp and know my toxicology 

I also know skinny fat when I see it. 6 feet 198lbs and 24% fat.  You don't need dnp. You need muscle. 

Run the dnp however you like. It won't work for you because you like you think it will. 

I would suggest instead of dnp you should take some workethic


----------



## Hurt (Aug 21, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't have a master's in biochem but I have ran a **** ton of dnp and know my toxicology
> 
> I also know skinny fat when I see it. 6 feet 198lbs and 24% fat.  You don't need dnp. You need muscle.
> 
> ...



Pretty much his whole generation needs to take some "workethic" ...so damn annoying.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 21, 2017)

I always get a laugh at these "my mind is made up" fukks. Like we're all going to just suddenly say "OH, why didn't you say so sooner? In that case here let me help you kill yourself!"


----------

